# NREMT-P audio study guide



## sonnyboy40 (Aug 2, 2012)

After failing paramedic national registry for the third time, Ive decided that there are alot of things that either A) ive forgotten or B) I just dont know so Ive decided to change the way that I study. In addition to taking online practice test(jb learning,emt achieve) Im considering purchasing an audio study guide for national registry. So my question is this, would me purchasing one be beneficial to  help me pass national registry and if so, which one would be the best investment?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2012)

After 3 fails, I think you're at the point of a refresher.


----------



## MedicCallie (Aug 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> After 3 fails, I think you're at the point of a refresher.



I agree. There are things that a refresher will help "click in" that a study guide won't. Sometimes it's just beneficial to have another instructor teach the same thing. 

National Registry isn't about knowing the knowledge, it's about knowing WHY you need to know the knowledge.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Honestly, a passing grade is the bare minimum you should know. If you want to provide good care to your patients, I'd start over from the beginning.


----------

